# Access DB - Apache Server - wie anbinden?



## sunnylife (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich bin, was dieses Thema anbelangt, ein absoluter Grünschnabel, daher wäre ich um einige Tipps dankbar. 

Es geht darum, dass wir eine Access DB haben, welche via Intranet (Apache Linux Server) abfragbar sein sollte. Wie ich jetzt vom Forum entnommen habe, kann man ASP vergessen. 

Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Wie löst ihr das? Oder arbeitet jemand mit einem anderen DB System wie MySQL etc.?

Bin gespannt auf eure Feedbacks.

Gruss, Sunnylife


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Mai 2004)

Unter Linux sollte man - wenn man bei OpenSource-Software bleibt, mySQL oder PostgreSQL einsetzen.


----------

